# Manly Candles, or "Mandles"



## Lynne (Jul 28, 2008)

A guy who hates feminine-smelling (flowers, fruits, etc.) candles, has come up with mandles.  Some of the scents available are:  Chuck Norris Sweat, Hunting Lodge, Urinal Deodorizer, and of course, Burrito Fart.   He's working on a beer-scented one guys, so rejoice.

http://gmy.news.yahoo.com/v/9008606


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2008)

Burrito Farts I think I can handle but Chuck Norris Sweat? Maybe in the Dojo but not in my room ... it'll knock me out as soon as I put flame to the wick. 

Besides in the first place... Chuck Norris doesn't sweat he perspires and in the second place Chuck Norris doesn't perspire. 

Even if he did the stuff would be extremely costly... 1 drop of sweat rolling down his face for every 4 hours of work out... I dunno.


I wonder if they have Bat Guano or Cave Mud? Now THAT I can handle. :uhyeah:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2008)

yea I need the beer sented ones if the police ever show up.
Hunting Lodge could be cool but Chuck Norris Sweat and Burrito Fart are not to my likeing


----------



## Lynne (Jul 28, 2008)

Maybe the Chuck Norris Sweat is really for gay guys and women.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2008)

I didn't think guys needed scented candles to make their place smell bad.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 28, 2008)

I understand that some of these candles smell pretty cool. I want one called "Pipe Tobacco" so I can remenise about my old Grand Pappy.
Sean


----------



## Lynne (Jul 30, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> I understand that some of these candles smell pretty cool. I want one called "Pipe Tobacco" so I can remenise about my old Grand Pappy.
> Sean


 My grandfather used to smoke a blend that had apple in it.  It smelled wonderful along with his Old Spice.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lynne said:


> My grandfather used to smoke a blend that had apple in it. It smelled wonderful along with his Old Spice.


 
Mine had a cherry blend man just remembering that was a blast.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 30, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Mine had a cherry blend man just remembering that was a blast.


 I can still recall the smell


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 30, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I can still recall the smell


Now available in Mandles!
Sean


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a friend that used to tell my first wife that the best way to attract me was to put a little gun oil behind each ear. 

As to everyone talking about pipe tobacco and their grand fathers... I'm right there with you. My dad's dad used to smoke an odd blend that smelled wonderful.  I, like most of you, can still remember the smell of that blend as if he were still with us puffing on it.  Isn't it odd how deeply implanted a smell can get?


----------



## fyn5000 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, it's good to see people are fondly remembering the smell of their grandfather's pipe tobacco and not the burrito farts.  

fyn


----------



## Lynne (Aug 2, 2008)

fyn5000 said:


> well, it's good to see people are fondly remembering the smell of their grandfather's pipe tobacco and not the burrito farts.
> 
> Fyn


 lol


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> I had a friend that used to tell my first wife that the best way to attract me was to put a little gun oil behind each ear.
> 
> As to everyone talking about pipe tobacco and their grand fathers... I'm right there with you. My dad's dad used to smoke an odd blend that smelled wonderful.  I, like most of you, can still remember the smell of that blend as if he were still with us puffing on it.  Isn't it odd how deeply implanted a smell can get?




Smell is of the most powerful memory association. I think music is second. I like the route of these types of c/mandles. (As opposed to burrito farts). 

Speaking of smelly, if you want to go someplace smelly, go to a non-smoking bar. On the news yesterday they had a doctor with an interesting *odor device*. Studies showed that non-smoking bars smell worse than a men's public restroom. Apparently, smoky bars cover up all the other yucky odors wafting about people. Oddly, back of the head was shown to emit the strongest odor. 

Anyway, maybe this guy needs to develop a cigarette smoke mandle. He can sell 'em to bars. :shrug:


----------

